# Nouvel iPod



## schwebb (15 Août 2013)

Hello,

Je viens de m'acheter un iPad (64 go, noir, wifi) et un Mac mini. Cette config est super sympa, souple d'utilisation et économique.

Au bout de quelques jours d'utilisation, je suis pleinement satisfait de l'iPad, qui couvre 95% de mes besoins quotidiens. Le Mac mini s'occupe des 5% restants (photo, vidéo et autres trucs qui ont besoin d'un grand écran ou d'un gros disque dur).

En tout cas, à l'usage, l'iPad est vraiment hyper agréable.


----------

